# Cure for Blindness/Deafness?



## Buttercup (Jan 16, 2004)

The 3rd level cleric spell Blindness/Deafness has a duration of permanent.  What cures a character blinded or deafened by this spell?  Anything?

(This is for tonight's session, so I'm in a bit of a hurry.)


----------



## Nail (Jan 16, 2004)

This is a trick question, right?  

SRD:
*Remove Blindness/Deafness*
 Conjuration (Healing)
 Level: Clr 3, Pal 3
 Components: V, S
 Casting Time: 1 standard action
 Range: Touch
 Target: Creature touched
 Duration: Instantaneous
 Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)
 Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

Remove blindness/deafness cures blindness or deafness (your choice), whether the effect is normal or magical in nature. The spell does not restore ears or eyes that have been lost, but it repairs them if they are damaged.

Remove blindness/deafness counters and dispels blindness/deafness.


----------



## Nail (Jan 16, 2004)

aack. triple post


----------



## Nail (Jan 16, 2004)

triple post - slow connection


----------



## Nail (Jan 16, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> The 3rd level cleric spell Blindness/Deafness has a duration of permanent....



so it can be _dispelled_.



			
				SRD_3.5e said:
			
		

> Permanent: The energy remains as long as the effect does. This means the spell is vulnerable to dispel magic.


----------



## Buttercup (Jan 16, 2004)

It wasn't a trick question.  It was a "I'm in a hurry and I can't find the dang rule" question.

Thanks.


----------



## Nail (Jan 16, 2004)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> It wasn't a trick question.  It was a "I'm in a hurry and I can't find the dang rule" question.



Whew!  I thought I was in for it......


----------

